

Fred Wilson: A Lesson From Morty - lrm242
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/06/a-lesson-from-morty.html

======
joshu
When I first saw a term sheet from Fred, he explained it, item by item.

Yet another reason I am thankful for the opportunity to work with him.

